# Switzerland proposes barbed wire along border with Italy



## Preacher (May 27, 2016)

Switzerland Proposes Barbed Wire Fence Along Italian Border

Must defend Europa from the subhumans!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 27, 2016)

A Country has the obligation and legal right to protect it's borders from illegal Immigrants, Just because the US does nothing doesn't mean other Countries should follow suit.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 27, 2016)

Good idea.  Nobody likes those stinky Italians.


----------



## pismoe (May 27, 2016)

this is good if there are ARMED troops backing up the barbed wire barriers .  Course the Swiss oughta wise up and expel ALL muslims .


----------



## Dale Smith (May 27, 2016)

Switzerland doesn't want muslim sandniglets in their country? Well, as any good leftard or liberal will tell ya, the Swiss are just RACIST!!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 27, 2016)

pismoe said:


> this is good if there are ARMED troops backing up the barbed wire barriers .  Course the Swiss oughta wise up and expel ALL muslims .



Switzerland for at least two months now has had a tank battalion poised on her border.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 27, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Switzerland doesn't want muslim sandniglets in their country? Well, as any good leftard or liberal will tell ya, the Swiss are just RACIST!!!!



The Italians are historical cowards, they essentially are a weak nation with historical weak flip-flopping leadership. We have no respect for Italy, neither do our cousins in Switzerland.

Also the Swiss don't want any of these Muslim savages, why should they, NOBODY wants them, only Traitors who despise their own culture want them.

Oberwil-Lieli in Bezirk Bremgarten (this is the District), Aargau (Kanton) have voted No to ANY of the "refugees"....the Leftist Agitators called Amnesty International, not to anyone's surprise have called the place "racist"....to which the population of Oberwil-Lieli certainly would say Fuck Off Amnesty International.

The crime rate in this beautiful place is ZERO, only Traitors would want to filth up such a beautiful, peaceful place as this.

The "refugees" only belong in one place, in OTHER Middle Eastern Muslim nations. The foot needs putting down and Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Bahrain and the UAE need telling, these are YOUR fellow Muslims, YOU take them because Europa doesn't WANT them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 27, 2016)

pismoe said:


> this is good if there are ARMED troops backing up the barbed wire barriers .  Course the Swiss oughta wise up and expel ALL muslims .



From our great friends the Slovakians, we have always loved the Slovaks and we love the Visegrád Group, our great friends who share Mitteleuropa with us. Although they're not in the Visegrád Group, we also love our great friends Croatia.

Islam has no place in Slovakia, Islam has no place anywhere in Europa.

*Slovakian Prime Minister says 'Islam has no place in this country' – weeks before it takes over EU presidency*

*"Robert Fico: 'I’m sorry, Islam has no place in Slovakia. It is the duty of politicians to talk about these things very clearly and openly. I do not wish there were tens of thousands of Muslims'*

*Slovakia’s Prime Minister has said that “Islam has no place” in the country – weeks before it takes over the presidency of the EU.*

*Speaking about migration, he told Slovakian news agency TASR: “When I say something now, maybe it will seem strange, but I’m sorry, Islam has no place in Slovakia.*

*“I think it is the duty of politicians to talk about these things very clearly and openly.*

*“I do not wish there were tens of thousands of Muslims.”*

*- Snip -*
*
Slovakia is due take over the EU’s rotating presidency from 1 July, giving it a greater role in discussions about how the continent should tackle its migration and refugee crisis.

Along with the Czech Republic, Hungary and Poland, Slovakia has called for Europe’s borders to be sealed off to block the main routes used by refugees to enter Europe.

- Snip -*

*“And we do not want to change the traditions of the country, which is built on Constantine-Methodist tradition.”*

Here's the rest of the article.

Slovakia's Prime Minister says 'Islam has no place' in the country


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 27, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > this is good if there are ARMED troops backing up the barbed wire barriers .  Course the Swiss oughta wise up and expel ALL muslims .
> ...



Thank goodness that Slovakia is having the EU Presidency for the month, thank goodness it's not the fucking French.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2016)

pismoe said:


> this is good if there are ARMED troops backing up the barbed wire barriers .  Course the Swiss oughta wise up and expel ALL muslims .



What Sweden's going to do with their imported Muslim problem, I don't know.

The Old Sweden, full of beautiful, happy and peaceful people vs The New Sweden, full of filthy feral savages.

The music in this video is hideous IMHO, but the stark contrasts between The Old Sweden and The New Sweden that the Traitor Multiculturist Globalist psychopaths have forced on that nation is very tragic.

This is completely CRIMINAL what the Traitors have done to Sweden, they can look forward to a nice hot seat in Hell for committing this act of evil on the Swedish nation and the Swedish people.

WTF did the Swedish people ever DO to DESERVE THIS horror? Nothing that's what, they did nothing....oh I forgot, ALL those beautiful blonde haired children are racist....that's the CRIME the Swedes committed to get Multicultural Hell forced on them, blonde hair is racist 

The duration of the video is two minutes and ten minutes.

*"This video shows how mass immigration changed Sweden from one of the safest countries on earth to one of the most violent countries. (Sweden now has the second highest number of rapes in the whole world)"*


----------



## anotherlife (May 28, 2016)

Barbed wire with Italy?  What are they going to do with Lake Lugano then?


----------



## anotherlife (May 28, 2016)

RetiredGySgt said:


> A Country has the obligation and legal right to protect it's borders from illegal Immigrants, Just because the US does nothing doesn't mean other Countries should follow suit.


Then how do you explain all that German illegal immigration in Switzerland that made the Roman Empire collapse there? Up to this day, the Italian minority couldn't regain their majority status there, for the last 1000 years.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Barbed wire with Italy?  What are they going to do with Lake Lugano then?



Huh? They don't need to do anything with Lake Lugano.

Do you want to swim across it? 945ft deep, 38 km long, it's only navigable by boat, so what are the Economic Migrants going to do, drag boats across the Lepontinische Alpen and then drop the boats into Lake Lugano?

The main one Monte San Salvatore is roughly 900 m high, so the Economic Migrants are going to drag boats across that thing?










































Edited to add another picture.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> Switzerland Proposes Barbed Wire Fence Along Italian Border
> 
> Must defend Europa from the subhumans!



If the SHTF our peoples are going to need safe haven with our Christian brothers and sisters, until the dust settles and then everyone can for the umpteenth time in our history return and rebuild.

We'll flee and we'll let Western Europa fall, we'll be safe, whilst the Pathological Altruists are culled by their Muslim and Sub-Saharan African savage pets. Once the former aren't there to be a nuisance, millions of our Patriots can return to deal with the latter in our usual historical manner that Christians have always dealt with these savages.

So this is a good article, things such as this warm our hearts, they show that this evil plan of the Globalists to destroy our beautiful Continent with forced Multiculturalism is going to fail and that we will win....even if it means we're forced to flee to our Eastern Christian brothers and sisters for save haven, this won't have been our doing, it'll have been the Traitors doing, but many millions will defend our beautiful Continent and it's various cultures and our shared Heritage and we know that our Russian friends will help us, Mother Russia once again a Christian nation, lead by a proper leader, President Vladimir Putin....and in another 1,000 years time OUR descendants will be here to preserve and protect something as precious as a pure Europa.

*Germans move to 'Christian' Hungary to flee migrant crisis*

*"Increasing numbers of Germans are moving to Hungary to flee the refugee crisis, German public service broadcaster Bayerische Rundfunk reported.

Estate agents in the picturesque Balaton area in western Hungary said there had been a surge in Germans looking to move to the area since September, after millions of refugees fleeing conflict in the Middle East and Africa entered Germany.

As well as the good weather and large German community, one estate agent told the station that the new German arrivals were attracted by the fact that the majority of Hungarians are Christians and "there are hardly any migrants" in the country.

- Snip -

Hungarian Prime Minister has criticised Germany's refugee policy, refusing to accept the country's EU quota of asylum seekers and authorising the construction of a razor wire fence to seal the country."


Here's the rest of the article:
*
Germans move to 'Christian' Hungary to flee migrant crisis

This is why we need Eastern Europa and much of The Balkans to stand firm, these nations are Österreich-Ungarn, the former Austro-Hungarian Empire, we can also add our friends Lithuania and Latvia who are also on our side and are against taking any of the Economic Migrant savages.


----------



## anotherlife (May 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Switzerland Proposes Barbed Wire Fence Along Italian Border
> ...


Yes, this would be the best solution.  The German need to return to Transylvania too, like Hungary invited them 800 years ago, it is a leftist post-ww1 evil, that the new state of Romania has chased them away.


----------



## anotherlife (May 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Switzerland Proposes Barbed Wire Fence Along Italian Border
> ...


Looks like Salzburg and Carynthia have stolen each other's design, except for the lion's part.  They are not neighbors ... I wonder why ... hmmm.


----------



## Baron (May 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > so what are the Economic Migrants going to do, e.
> ...


----------



## miketx (May 28, 2016)

They better check with obama first, he might not like that. Especially if it hinders him getting to the denmark bath houses.


----------



## Baron (May 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Switzerland Proposes Barbed Wire Fence Along Italian Border
> ...



The only hope for Europe is if President Trump destroys socialism first in the US then in EUSSR.


----------



## miketx (May 28, 2016)

I'd say we've saved Europe enough. The eurofags have done this all by themself. Let them rot.


----------



## Yarddog (May 28, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Good idea.  Nobody likes those stinky Italians.


Come on,  the barbed wire is just to hang their dirty laundry on


----------



## anotherlife (May 28, 2016)

miketx said:


> They better check with obama first, he might not like that. Especially if it hinders him getting to the denmark bath houses.


What are the Denmark bath houses?  Sounds gay to me.


----------



## westwall (May 28, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Good idea.  Nobody likes those stinky Italians.






Actually, it's the French who are stinky.  The Italians are clean freaks.


----------



## anotherlife (May 28, 2016)

miketx said:


> I'd say we've saved Europe enough. The eurofags have done this all by themself. Let them rot.


But they are eating those guys who still want the real Europe back. We are now a very small minority, but we still deserve support.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Kärnten (Carinthia) are our southern neighbours.













Salzburg Coat of Arms on our flag, it's much nicer than their flag.






Kärnten (Carinthia) Coat of Arms on their flag.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2016)

miketx said:


> They better check with obama first, he might not like that. Especially if it hinders him getting to the denmark bath houses.



*"The eurofags"
*
You have no manners.

"Eurofags"....I'm putting you on ignore. I was brought up to respect nations and their peoples, but it being alright to criticise a nations political leaders and a nations politics.

You have no manners.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 28, 2016)

westwall said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea.  Nobody likes those stinky Italians.
> ...



*"Actually, it's the French who are stinky." *

It's the Camembert


----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2016)

westwall said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea.  Nobody likes those stinky Italians.
> ...



In the North I'd agree; not so much in the South(Italy that is). Actually the smelliest are the Germans...all that sauerkraut, sausages and beer. But then again it's a small price to pay for the yummy sauerkraut, sausages and beer. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > They better check with obama first, he might not like that. Especially if it hinders him getting to the denmark bath houses.
> ...



lol. I think Mike is referring to the lefties in Europe; not those who oppose the nonsense. I may be wrong of course.

Greg


----------



## miketx (May 28, 2016)

I think obama would be upset if anyone tried to keep muslims out. Bath house or no.


----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Barbed wire with Italy?  What are they going to do with Lake Lugano then?



Piranha

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2016)

If a refugee respects the values and traditions of a host country then I have zero problem with them. If they don't then they can go to anywhere as long as it is somewhere ELSE!! And by all means; provide them with the means to get there. 

Greg


----------



## Dale Smith (May 28, 2016)




----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


>



The concerns are REAL and valid.

Greg


----------



## Dale Smith (May 28, 2016)

gtopa1 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 

The powers that be want to bring that shit here and they are flying them in overtly and covertly and dropping them off mostly into smaller towns and cities. It will only take one mob like scene or a rape before good citizens descend where it happened and start cleaning house. American men are not like European males that have no balls. We will not put up with this shit....no way, no how.


----------



## gtopa1 (May 29, 2016)

Carla finds the concerns of those in the midst of this shit "funny"??? 

Odd sense of humour; sadistic perhaps!!

Greg


----------



## Vigilante (May 29, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


----------



## montelatici (May 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Switzerland doesn't want muslim sandniglets in their country? Well, as any good leftard or liberal will tell ya, the Swiss are just RACIST!!!!
> ...



What do you think the Romans, were Chinese?  And, which army occupied Innsbruck in November of 1918.  Shut your trap, the Italians may get pissed off and occupy half of Austria again.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 29, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



This is for you


----------



## montelatici (May 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



That's why I pointed out that the Italians defeated the Austrians and occupied Innsbruck in 1918.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 29, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



WTF does that have to do with ANYTHING you maniac?

The Italians are NOTHING, they've got a massive debt and are on their third appointed not elected Prime Minister in as many years, not to mention the crippling wage freezes and almost being unaable to pay their pensioners their pensions.

Italy’s Quick Austerity Fixes Return to Plague Renzi’s Finances

Your comments are as moronic as if you were talking about Greece, Spain or Portugal and once again you add nothing either intelligent of relevant to yet another thread.

You ought to stick to the Palestinian comments you make, you're out of your depth on the subject of Europa.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 29, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





montelatici said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



So are you saying that Europeans should open their borders to third world country muslims? How many can we put ya down for to take into your home?


----------



## montelatici (May 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I have forgotten more about Europa than you will ever learn.   Grow up you little Nazi.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 29, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



*"I have forgotten more about Europa than you will ever learn."
*
You don't even make sense. You're NOT even European. MY Continent is none of YOUR business, so take a jump.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 29, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





Somehow, you just don't impress me much......


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 29, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



He's a barely coherent Troll.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Italy has given the world far more than Austria.The problem for you is that ,more and more, Austria is being associated with vile Nazi monsters. How that happened is a puzzlement to me.


----------



## saveliberty (May 29, 2016)

montelatici said:


> What do you think the Romans, were Chinese?  And, which army occupied Innsbruck in November of 1918.  Shut your trap, the Italians may get pissed off and occupy half of Austria again.



That probably makes sense after enough cheap Italian wine.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 29, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



We have the pro-Islamic Trolls here, the one's who HATE their own nations so much they can't handle people who don't hate their own nations and refuse to lick Muslim ass like the pro-Islamic Trolls do.


----------



## saveliberty (May 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Italy has given the world far more than Austria.The problem for you is that ,more and more, Austria is being associated with vile Nazi monsters. How that happened is a puzzlement to me.



You are easily confused, not that big a leap.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 29, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The Muslims don't use toilet paper, they use their right hand, my goodness the pro-Islamic Trolls would eagerly lick the Muslim bottoms clean and lap it all up and beg for seconds.

They're pathetic, they spend all day on their knees.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Italy has given the world far more than Austria.The problem for you is that ,more and more, Austria is being associated with vile Nazi monsters. How that happened is a puzzlement to me.
> ...



The pro-Islamic Trolls, ALL Far Left basic Marxists, are upset at any nation that's Patriotic and thus doesn't want hordes of filthy Muslim savages.

They're Traitors to their own nations, so it's natural they'd hate Patriotic people, also my nation is none of these pro-Islamic Trolls business.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




Couldn't have been any Nazis without the elites from England, America, the Dutch, etc, etc. Churchill had high praise for Hitler. USA.INC took in as many as 2,000 high ranking Nazis, scrubbed their backgrounds and put them in positions  of high rank in the OSS that later became the CIA. The Bank of London is holding Nazi gold that was stolen from the Jews.

Might want to clean out your own closet before attacking others.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 29, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



*"Might want to clean out your own closet"
*
There's probably like 20,000 back issues of Pink News in it


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...





Dale Smith said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I just hate listening to nazi loons wanking off.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Switzerland doesn't want muslim sandniglets in their country? Well, as any good leftard or liberal will tell ya, the Swiss are just RACIST!!!!
> ...



Italians are beautiful.


----------



## saveliberty (May 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I just hate listening to nazi loons wanking off.



Well send them home, we on the other hand, are reading posts.  Islamic apologists are literally a riot to read.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Italy has given the world far more than Austria.The problem for you is that ,more and more, Austria is being associated with vile Nazi monsters. How that happened is a puzzlement to me.
> ...



The pro-Islam crowd, also incorporating the pro-Multicultural crowd, they hate that there are many Patriotic nations who have a fundamental RIGHT to control their OWN borders and protect and preserve their OWN culture and heritage.

We don't want Multiculturalism, our culture is Majestic, we don't want or need it watered down with the aim of destroying it by semi-educated savages and their 7th Century Religious Death Cult.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




I haven't seen any Nazis here.......


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 29, 2016)

drifter said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Some Italians are beautiful, some are not so beautiful, also the Italian men have bad habits, such as scratching their balls in public, I've witnessed this, also most Italians cannot drive a car correctly.

When driving in Roma for example, it's an insane experience, the Romans are out of control of their own roads.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 29, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Your eyes are closed Dale.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



 I think Italians are gorgeous


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 29, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



That Troll is a broken record, it's either posting pro-Islamic Propaganda to support the Islamofascist Agenda or pro-LGBT Propaganda to support the Perverts Agenda.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




Nope, not at all..........


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 29, 2016)

drifter said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Monica Bellucci is gorgeous and Franco Nero is gorgeous.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 29, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



The pro-Islamic Far Left can't handle anyone having a different opinion, they rapidly lose it and usually resort to name calling. The Far Left are the Fascists.

Wanting to control your own borders and protect and preserve your own culture and heritage isn't Fascist, Patriotism isn't Fascist either.

The MSM across the planet, in general being Leftist is full of Propaganda, for instance they have no problem with the Far Left and they have no problem with the violent Marxist thugs the Antifa....but Patriotism and wanting to protect your nation, it's people, the culture and the heritage, well that's just evil


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 29, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



What Switzerland does is NONE of these people's business, what Switzerland does is our shared business, which is why I've been posting in this thread since page one.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Italy has given the world far more than Austria.The problem for you is that ,more and more, Austria is being associated with vile Nazi monsters. How that happened is a puzzlement to me.
> ...



Also nations such as Italy, those who have a massive debt and are struggling to pay their own public sector workers and their old people their pensions. These nations NEED the EU NOT to collapse, because as they're in dire straits, they need those EU hand-out's more than ever before.

Spain, Portugal and The Republic of Ireland are also in that boat, and of course smaller nations such as Cyprus and Malta, Greece is already sunk. The British they have a massive debt also, the British too are heavily dependent on EU hand-out's.

We WANT the EU to collapse, we're not poor like those others, we don't have the begging bowl.


----------



## gtopa1 (May 30, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



The Italians FOLDED and frankly I don't blame them. They even hanged their leader; not all bad but I doubt they'll be invading anyone this century.

Meanwhile your gibberish is wrong on every level. Are you really as ridiculous as you present here?? 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 30, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



The recourse of the bounder you sick Stalinist useful idiot!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 30, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You like looking in your mirror doing same!!

You're a jerk!!!


----------



## gtopa1 (May 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



True story; I was standing waiting to cross a street in Naples when a nun in a little fiat gave me some abusive language; and I don't even speak Italian. She wanted to cut the corner I was waiting on. 

Greg


----------



## xband (May 30, 2016)

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



The hen rules the roost and not the rooster. I got cussed at by a black woman in an Atlanta liquor store and I just said excuse me.


----------



## gtopa1 (May 30, 2016)

xband said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I didn't even know nuns swore. 

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 30, 2016)

gtopa1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I like the way it comments about nations that have nothing to do with it, it's a typical busy-body talking out of it's ass. It's also advocated violence against women, saying some woman who it disagreed with such have a brick smashed in her face, the other day it commented that it wished some English person I've never heard of before, Paul something, it wished him dead.

It's a Xenophobe, it's bad-mouthed Americans, most of European nationals, also commented how much it hates the English and also had a swipe at the Irish and referred to the British Queen as either a slag or a bitch. So of course it would side against Britain and the British people. It likes the EU as Wales isn't wealthy and cannot survive without EU handouts.

Who does it LIKE? Africans and ANYONE who's Muslim. It's also a Welsh Nationalist, being Far Left and the Welsh Nationalists being Leftist that's okay.

Leftists think they can be Nationalists and there's never been a Leftist Dictator that Leftists have never loved. So Nationalism to them is okay as long as it's Left-Wing Nationalism.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 30, 2016)

gtopa1 said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Hey many nuns swear and most nuns like to have a drink. The priests like to have a drink, I remember our old priest, he used to visit each Friday and used to down many Cognacs.


----------



## xband (May 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



If O leads the last name like O'Connel the O means bastard so told to me by an Irishman.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 30, 2016)

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Once when we were in Roma, two situations with terrible Roman driving. The first we were heading toward the Galleria Borghese, a car came so close it look a side mirror off our car. The second we were heading toward the Castel Sant' Angelo, a car shot in front of us, much beeping of their horn and also arm out of the window performing hand gestures


----------



## xband (May 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I have never been to Italy or Europe for that matter. If I ever go to Italy I would have to go the Pantheon and see the oculus and then see the Isle of Capri.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 30, 2016)

gtopa1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You should read his pro-Palestinian stuff and almost suggesting Israel is a terrorist rogue nation. He mainly posts in the Israel-Palestine section, he has some type of on-going feud with Rowdy, whom he refers to as a ZioNazi, whatever that is.

I've only ever seen him out of that section twice, both times to post hate comments about my nation and my people.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 30, 2016)

xband said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Well I hope that you come and visit us in Europa, when things have calmed down. The Pantheon is exceptional, especially the interior.

the pantheon interior rome - Google-Suche


----------



## gtopa1 (May 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Left Wing Nationalism as in Totalitarian Despotic Tyrants. The natural consequence of Socialism!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



My wife and I did a "Grande Tour" in 2005; loved it so much that we went to England t live for a year. When in Rome we did the usual; Sistine Chapel, St Peters, etc etc. Had a lovely walk along the Tiber at about 1am; saw some otters in the water seemingly playing. Fantastic. Also saw some homeless people from North Africa who spoke English...haltingly. I had a long chat with one. I hope he came good; as one does. It was a magnificent clear moonlit night...amazing experience. I went for a run full of the "joi de vivre"...and fell into a great bloody hole where the brick(?) pavement had sunk. Bruised but laughing loudly I got up, brushed myself off and walked amazed by the fact of being in the "Eternal City".

My wife and I have promised to return one day. 

Greg


----------



## montelatici (May 30, 2016)

gtopa1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You haven't even figured out which war was being discussed. LOL


----------



## montelatici (May 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Muslims do not use their right hand to clean their asses, that's why it is heresy to use one's left hand at a Muslim meal.

I am far from pro-Islamic, quite the opposite.  I believe there is a Muslim invasion of Europe taking place.  I believe overt Muslim religious symbols like wearing a Hijab should be banned in the West. And, I believe that Muslims are not capable of integrating in the West if they maintain adherence to Islam.


----------



## gtopa1 (May 31, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...





montelatici said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Idiot. I moved from Romans and WW1 to a later effort, birdbrain!!

Greg


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 31, 2016)

RetiredGySgt said:


> A Country has the obligation and legal right to protect it's borders from illegal Immigrants, Just because the US does nothing doesn't mean other Countries should follow suit.



Except that Switzerland voluntarily joined the Schengen Zone.


----------



## Geaux4it (May 31, 2016)

Europe sucks ass

-Geaux


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > A Country has the obligation and legal right to protect it's borders from illegal Immigrants, Just because the US does nothing doesn't mean other Countries should follow suit.
> ...



Nobody cares about Schengen anymore, if you lived in Europa you'd know that, the only people who are bothered are the EU Commission. Schengen is half off the cliff already.

It means nothing, Hungary for example are in Schengen and they went hardcore with razor wire fences in 2015 and it's all but stopped the disgraceful scenes we witnessed with the feral savages getting into Hungary pre-razor wire fences.

Across Mitteleuropa Schengen has all but collapsed, we're back to border patrols and passport controls, which is good, also Denmark, Sweden, Finland and Norway are back to border patrols and passport controls.

This is the collapse of Schengen, nations now will never go back to no border patrols and no passport controls.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> Europe sucks ass
> 
> -Geaux



You're an idiot and stop trolling moron.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 31, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > They better check with obama first, he might not like that. Especially if it hinders him getting to the denmark bath houses.
> ...


^lucy was brought up to respect nations and their peoples.

result just in this thread: 

"The Italians are historical cowards, they essentially are a weak nation with historical weak flip-flopping leadership. We have no respect for Italy, neither do our cousins in Switzerland."

"Thank goodness that Slovakia is having the EU Presidency for the month, t*hank goodness it's not the fucking French*."


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 31, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



What does "nobody cares about Schengen anymore" mean exactly? Except for the fact that you can cross most borders within the Schengen Zone right now without showing your passport??? There are 6 countries with controls. 

Wire fences with Hungary means what? 






The Schengen Zone has rules that dictate that border controls can be imposed anyway.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Read up on what's been happening in Eastern Europa, then I'll respond further, that picture you choose is not a representation of what measures have been implemented in Hungary.

I know you're a Leftist, so you're going to be Open Borders and pro-Muslim.

Also are you in Europa? I notice you have much to comment about Brexit.


----------



## montelatici (May 31, 2016)

gtopa1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Address the comment, dimwit!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



So we should agree on this stuff then. The Open Borders crowd who are pro-Muslim, one of their modus operandi is to attempt to divide and conquer the opposition to their destructive plan.

We have people who are in general Liberal, they are now joining forces with us, simply because of what's been occuring, what we have in common is a love of our Continent and a wish to preserve our Continent from the destructive plan of Multiculturism and Open Borders.


----------



## montelatici (May 31, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The difference is that I see the border as Europe's border, not individual EU state's borders.  I think that the border states should be allowed to turn back all boats and safely return the migrants to where the boat was launched, by force if necessary.  As of now the border states are obliged, by international law, to not only save the migrants, but also to bring them to Europe. 

Italy's Navy and Coast Guard, which pick up these migrant boats closer to Libya than Italy, could bring them back to Libya under cover of one of their aircraft carriers if necessary.


----------



## Toro (May 31, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Also, "sterilize Africa."

Though, in fairness, Africa isn't a nation.  

So I guess it's OK.  

FTR I do agree with her on the French.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 31, 2016)

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


wasn't it "sterilize blacks"? i cannot keep up with her myriad of bigoted, racist, xenophobic, and/or plain nazi statements.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 31, 2016)

ALL women with HIV should be automatically sterilised, ALL prostitutes should be sterilised, ALL Junkies should be sterilised.

Well yes, all Leftists, Communists, Greens and Antifa's should also be sterilised.

This shows how degenerate blacks are in general, how it's ALL about Muh Dick with the men, that they fuck anything, including family members.

They need to be chemically castrated.

Not all of them, only one's like this freak need chemically castrating, ALL the others should just be sterilised, including the women, there's enough of them already, breeding like rabbits and essentially all Welfare Kings and Queens and the kidlets essentially to grow up like the adults....90% of them completely useless to ANY society.

I have already said several times, the ENTIRE African Continent should have been sterilised 30 years ago. This also would have helped very much with the Population problem there and also reduced many problems they've had since Africa was STUPIDLY De-Colonised.

Africa was much better when Europeans were in control of it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



The ACTUAL Hungarian razor-wire fencing looks like this, whatever that UNDOCUMENTED PHOTOGRAPH you posted isn't accurate.

The razor-wire fence is FULLY patrolled by the Hungarian police and army, with guns.

























Here's some Economic Migrant feral savages who were detained, they look dejected, heads down, GOOD that's how it should be, the Hungarian's have shown them who's the Boss and who's in charge, this is what Patriotic Leadership does, restores Order and Discipline and shows lesser beings who's the Boss.






In Hungary pre-razor wire fence, pre-wall, up to 6,000 a DAY of the feral savages were invading Hungary....now it's 60-90 a DAY, these 60-90 are immediately arrested and taken to secure installations and kept there, they can either be imprisoned in Hungary for two years or deported back to nation of origin, either way they don't get released into the Hungarian population as Hungary has a Patriotic government and like many the Hungarian people don't want these Economic migrant savages.

Hungary now taking added measures, because of the incompetent Greeks closing the Idomeni camp.

*Hungary bolsters anti-migrant fence on Serbia border*

*Szeged (Hungary) (AFP) - Hungary said Monday it had begun reinforcing its anti-migrant fence on the Serbian border following an increase in arrivals after the evacuation of Idomeni camp on the Greece-Macedonia frontier.*

*- Snip -*

*"Following last week's closure of the Idomeni refugee camp, the number of migrants trying to cross Hungary's barrier has increased," said Gyorgy Bakondi, chief advisor of Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban."

The daily number of illegal entries had risen from 70 to 90 people, to between 100 and 150 since Idomeni was evacuated, Bakondi told national Kossuth radio.*

*As a result, the government will install "permanent barriers" in places where the barbed wire is considered "no longer sufficient" to keep the migrants out, he said.


- Snip -

Around 300,000 migrants and refugees passed through Hungary last year before the rightwing government sealed off the southern borders with Serbia and Croatia in the autumn.
*
*The measures -- together with tight border patrols and tough new laws punishing illegal entry and vandalism of the fences -- slowed the flow to a trickle* *as Europe grapples with its worst migration crisis since World War II."*

Here's the rest of the article.

Hungary bolsters anti-migrant fence on Serbia border

In the below article, János Lázár and Viktor Orbán are correct about Obama and George Soros, the latter is funding at our last count 48 NGO's DEVOTED to flooding Europa with these Economic Migrant feral savages through his Open Foundation.

*Hungary: US Wants to Fill Europe With Muslim Migrants*

*"President Barack Obama and the United States favor illegal migration in Europe because they want to fill it up with Muslims, the chief of staff of Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban said Thursday.*

*Janos Lazar also described Hungarian-born American financier George Soros as a standard-bearer for Obama's immigration policies for Europe and said "certain American groups" want Europe to be "diluted ... so Europe and America can cooperate without restraint."*

*- Snip -*

*"Not so long ago while visiting Europe, President Obama clearly spoke out in favor of the importance of migration, settlement and even the forced settlement (of migrants)," Lazar said at a news conference. Obama and America "are following a very strong pro-migration, pro-illegal migration policy in the interests of having as many Muslims as possible in Europe."*

*Orban has said that he wants no immigration from outside Europe and that Hungary will solve its demographic problems and dwindling workforce with policies like higher subsidies for families with children.*

*- Snip -*

*"Our conviction is that the borders of Europe have to be defended," Lazar said. "If the countries of Europe need immigration, it can be possible only in a limited, controlled manner."*

*The government is also sponsoring a referendum expected to be held by October against a plan by the European Union to resettle refugees in Italy and Greece to other countries in the bloc."*

Here's the rest of the article.

Hungary: US Wants to Fill Europe With Muslim Migrants

*Hungary's constitution 'bans Islamisation and forces its government to oppose mass migration to protect our culture' declares country's prime minister*


*Viktor Orban said that 'Islamisation is constitutionally banned in Hungary'*

*Remark made at event marking anniversary of Hungary's new constitution*

*Hungary maintains that migrant issue is a matter of national sovereignty*

*"Hungary's constitution bans 'Islamisation' because the document aims to protect Hungarian language and culture, the country's prime minister has declared.*

*Viktor Orban said the constitution forces the government to oppose any kind of mass migration that would endanger those principles.*

*'To be clear and unequivocal, I can say that Islamisation is constitutionally banned in Hungary,' Orban said in parliament at an event celebrating the fifth anniversary of Hungary's new constitution, now known as the Basic Law.*

*Orban was quoting from the National Avowal, the Basic Law's preamble, which details the country's commitment 'to promoting and safeguarding our heritage, our unique language, Hungarian culture' and the protection of 'the living conditions of future generations.'

Hungary maintains that the migrant issue is a matter of national sovereignty.

'We have the right to choose whom we want and don't want to live with,' Orban said." *

Here's the rest of the article.

Hungary's PM Orban: 'Islamisation' banned by constitution

Viktor Orbán gave the below speech on 15th March 2016, it's already a historic speech....The Time For Resistence on FORCED mass immigration, FORCED, nobody has been asked, not one nation on the European Continent has been asked about this, the population of Europa hasn't been asked about this, all these feral savages are being FORCED upon this Continent and many millions of European people are saying no we don't want them and thank goodness Europa has Patriotic leaders such as Viktor Orbán and he's not alone.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 31, 2016)

^ praises the protofascist orban, and calls migrants feral savages.

complains about manners.

awesome.


----------



## montelatici (May 31, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I have no problem with the Hungarian fence, it is with a non-EU state, however, Greece should have been allowed to prevent entry of these migrants from the sea or overland via Turkey.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



We agree that Europa's External Borders needs severely protecting, using all measures.

So the External Border, this would be the Greek Mainland and Bulgaria and then Southern Spain.

If they're picking up people from these boats, they should be given whatever medical attention they need, fed and then in massive military aircraft transports returned to four designated African nations, Cameroon, Kenya, Nigeria and Ghana, I'll elaborate about this later.

If from the Middle East, we need to get hardcore and tell Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Kuwait and Qatar that they're being transported to them, whether they like it or not.

Until Europa's External Borders are severely protected using all measures, individual nations, mainly in Eastern and Balkan areas must take their own measures to protect not only their nations, but the Continent as a whole.

Should we have a repeat performance this Summer like last Summer, then International Law will have to go out of the window.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



It wasn't that Greece wasn't allowed, it's that Greece didn't do anything at all. The Greeks have been slack from day one, now the Macedonians are doing the job at the Macedonia-Greek border that the Greeks should have been doing themselves.


----------



## montelatici (May 31, 2016)

Greeks were prohibited returning or stopping the migrants from entering Greece and risked EU sanctions had they done so until the agreement with Turkey was signed.  Even that agreement runs counter to international law according to the UN and will probably be deemed illegal like the Naru agreement Australia has.


----------



## Tilly (May 31, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Then use ear muffs when you do, creep.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Greeks were prohibited returning or stopping the migrants from entering Greece and risked EU sanctions had they done so until the agreement with Turkey was signed.  Even that agreement runs counter to international law according to the UN and will probably be deemed illegal like the Naru agreement Australia has.



I'm not sure what the Naru agreement is, I'll have to read.

The EU Commission has been threatening nations with all sort of things, nobody cares and nobody is even listening to them anymore, which is why the sooner the EU Dictatorship collapses, the better for the whole Continent.

We survived for multiple Centuries WITHOUT the EU Commission, now the EU Commission is determined to destroy everything that European Civilisation has ever built and stood for, they're running the EU Commission like the Soviet Politburo.

We don't care about what the UN thinks, says or wants, the UN doesn't care about say Saudi Arabia breaking International Law.

If we have to dump International Law and also The Geneva Convention in order to save and preserve our Continent, then we will. Should we have a repeat performance of the outrageous and often incomprehensible scenes of mass chaos that we witnessed last Summer, then this will be about our Continent's survival and that alone takes paramount importance over anything and everything.

Turkey is blackmailing the EU Commission, that a psychopathic thug such as Erdogan is allowed to do this is pathetic, and also where's the UN on Erdogan's human rights abuses, not only against the Kurds who he's having slaughtered but against the Turkish police and army actually shooting migrants and forcing others back across the Turkish-Syrian border.

This Summer, any more crap like last Summer and we're going to have to put our foot down collectively and get hardcore with Zero Tolerance and if the UN says anything, we just ignore them.

The UN cherry-picks, they sat there and did nothing during the Rwanda Genocide, they sat there for several years during The Balkans War, until they and NATO decided on the criminal action of bombing The Serbs, they've been sitting there for how long now whilst against International Law Saudi Arabia bombs Yemen, the poorest nation in the Middle East and slaughters Yemeni civilians, they've also sat there for ages whilst as everyone knows Turkey not only buys oil off ISIL/ISIS/Daesh but also provides them with weapons and treats their murderers in Turkish hospitals.

The UN therefore are hardly a moral organisation, I won't even mention the child sex abuse scandals, the raping of children committed by UN so-called peace-keepers.


----------



## montelatici (May 31, 2016)

Australia pays Naru, an island nation, to warehouse refugees that are recovered by Australian ships. The UN or the World Court has determined this to be illegal.  So, many say the Turkey deal will be deemed illegal.  Like I said, unless the EU agrees to allow the border states to send migrants back and/or protect them from sanctions that the UN might apply, their hands are tied.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 31, 2016)

Odium said:


> Switzerland Proposes Barbed Wire Fence Along Italian Border
> 
> Must defend Europa from the subhumans!





 

Here are the location of Syrian refugees that BO has brought to the USA. ARE YOU IN ONE OF THE LUCKY CITIES?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Greeks were prohibited returning or stopping the migrants from entering Greece and risked EU sanctions had they done so until the agreement with Turkey was signed.  Even that agreement runs counter to international law according to the UN and will probably be deemed illegal like the Naru agreement Australia has.
> ...



These are coming from places that have all sorts of diseases, diseases that we've never experienced or have been eradicated from our Continent.

These people are be considered walking Biological Weapons, especially the males, they shouldn't be near our peoples, they should be in quarantine and then put into massive military aircraft and returned to Africa, anything less is criminal.


----------



## Preacher (May 31, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Switzerland Proposes Barbed Wire Fence Along Italian Border
> ...


Nope. I am in Eastern Tn. Nashville would be closest one to me.


----------



## bucs90 (May 31, 2016)

A barbed wire fence is BY FAR not enough.

In the early centuries The Vatican built it's massive brick wall which still stands....to repel herds of Muslim invaders who were conquering Italy.

Muslims haven't changed since then. But we have. We no longer build walls. We just let them come in and kill all our innocent citizens.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> A barbed wire fence is BY FAR not enough.
> 
> In the early centuries The Vatican built it's massive brick wall which still stands....to repel herds of Muslim invaders who were conquering Italy.
> 
> Muslims haven't changed since then. But we have. We no longer build walls. We just let them come in and kill all our innocent citizens.



Exactly, we need to operate how our ancestors did when they were faced with Muslim hordes, we need to protect our peoples. The pro-Muslim migrant crowd never even mention our peoples, all they're bothered about is the Muslim and Sub-Saharan African hordes.

I think they'd be happy with half of the European peoples just getting slaughtered or something.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 31, 2016)

Pretty much like taking in Germans in 1942.  Yeah, lots of good German people but plenty of bad ones mixed in too.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 31, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


On another thread he is argueing Italy is justified for finding geologists guilty of manslaugter for not predicting an earthquake.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 31, 2016)

Odium said:


> Switzerland Proposes Barbed Wire Fence Along Italian Border
> 
> Must defend Europa from the subhumans!


Interesting thread from someone who also claims Hitler never wanted war.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pretty much like taking in Germans in 1942.  Yeah, lots of good German people but plenty of bad ones mixed in too.



They keep saying, they meaning the MSM, they keep saying things like many European nations took in Hungarian refugees during 1956 because of the Hungarian Revolution, that was dealt with in the most BRUTAL manner on orders of Moscow.

This situation now is nothing like that situation in 1956. The Hungarian refugees, for most part were Christian and European, they didn't have to integrate because they shared many common traits already with the peoples of the nations that took them in.

This Economic Migrant crowd, all Muslim and Sub-Saharan Africans, we have NOTHING in common with each other and also they exhibit aggressive and violent traits to the point of being basic feral savages.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 31, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much like taking in Germans in 1942.  Yeah, lots of good German people but plenty of bad ones mixed in too.
> ...


You ask any Muslim if they wish to meld into the society of their new nation, and the answer is always no.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



How can geologists be expected to predict an earthquake, and that they didn't charging them with manslaughter is ludicrous.


----------



## Preacher (May 31, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Switzerland Proposes Barbed Wire Fence Along Italian Border
> ...


Defending our land. Not a damn thing wrong with it.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 31, 2016)

Odium said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


See!?


----------



## Preacher (May 31, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


See what moron?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



They expect their new nation to change for them, to adhere to their practices, and once they become say 15%-20% of that nations population, that expectation to change for them, to adhere to their practices comes with an or else.

We only have to look at say Lebanon, Beirut was called The Paris of the Middle East, Lebanon was a beautiful, educated and sophisticated nation. Then came the Lebanese Civil war beginning full-on in 1975, this resulted in the Lebanon we have today, it's tragic. This is what happens when Radical Islam takes control of a civilised and sophisticated nation, it destroys it.

This is Lebanon pre-Civil War.







The left of the below photograph is the same street post-Civil War.


----------



## Preacher (May 31, 2016)

I am still wondering why do Jews and Jewish groups want Muslims allowed into Europe? Hmmm? What do THEY gain from it?


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2016)

Italians are incapable of penetrating barbed wire


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

Odium said:


> I am still wondering why do Jews and Jewish groups want Muslims allowed into Europe? Hmmm? What do THEY gain from it?



I'm still wondering why all these Leftists want all the Muslim and Sub-Saharan African feral savages into our Continent, the Leftist's would SLIT YOUR THROAT for these feral savage POS, they're total Traitors.

Many people think that the Leftist's support the swamping of our beautiful Continent with this utter filth, because they hate Western Civilisation and they hate Western values and they've abandoned all forms of morality and spirituality, they're morally degenerate hence pushing the Pervert's Agenda of buttfucking, LGBT and men chopping their dicks off and dressing as women and their spiritually degenerate having abandoned Christianity and Our Lord and instead are either Athiest or Luciferarian.

We will win, we're correct, we've been correct from the beginning and Our Lord is with us because we're still with Him, we haven't abandoned Him.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 31, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > I am still wondering why do Jews and Jewish groups want Muslims allowed into Europe? Hmmm? What do THEY gain from it?
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > I am still wondering why do Jews and Jewish groups want Muslims allowed into Europe? Hmmm? What do THEY gain from it?
> ...



We've always had a great respect for and fascination with Tibet and the Tibetans.

The Dalai Lama agrees with us, unlike Francis the wicked Anti-Pope, the latter likens ISIS to Jesus Christ's Disciples and has suggested that all these feral Muslim savages should breed with Europeans, not to mention promoting the LGBT Buttfucking Agenda, saying that Athiests can go to Heaven, God can't work miracles and Jesus Christ was a failure because he died on The Cross.

Also The Bible preaches AGAINST mixing of people's, The Bible preaches AGAINST Multiculturalism.

*Dalai Lama Warns Against Taking Too Many Migrants, Arab Domination: ‘Migrants Should Return’*

*The Dalai Lama has said there are too many migrants pouring into Europe, warning against the continent becoming Arabised, and claiming the solution is the eventual repatriation of migrants.*

*Agence France-Presse has reported that the leader of Tibetan Buddhism said: “When we look at the face of each refugee, but especially those of the children and women, we feel their suffering, and a human being who has a better situation in life has the responsibility to help them.

“But on the other hand, there are too many at the moment… Europe, Germany in particular, cannot become an Arab country, Germany is Germany”.

“There are so many that in practice it becomes difficult.”

The Dalai Lama added that “from a moral point of view too, I think that the refugees should only be admitted temporarily”.

“The goal should be that they return and help rebuild their countries.”

- Snip -

And he has also previously applauded the intake of smaller numbers of migrants by European nations, implying that he believes that asylum policies can be a good thing if done in manageable numbers to preserve European culture, as his comments imply."

*
Here's the rest of the article:

Dalai Lama Warns Against Taking Too Many Migrants, Arab Domination: 'Migrants Should Return'
*
Also from The Times of India.
*
*Dalai Lama says 'too many' refugees in Europe*

Here's that whole article:

Dalai Lama says 'too many' refugees in Europe - Times of India

Edited to add another link.


----------



## Preacher (May 31, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


So leftard how many rapefugees you got in your home?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


----------



## Tilly (May 31, 2016)

They should stay and fight for their countries. And, like the Dalai Lama says, the millions of fighting age men who ran away should return and help rebuild their county. They should return and attempt to help make it a country they can be proud of, the type of country they want to live in. Isn't that what we in the West have done over the centuries? (Apart from those who fled to and colonised the US etc )


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 31, 2016)

Odium said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


good question, congratulations. no rapefugees are in my home. any other questions? or are you content with consuming lunazi's streicheresque rhetoric in this thread?


----------



## Preacher (May 31, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


So you are a hypocrite. No other questions thanks.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

Tilly said:


> They should stay and fight for their countries. And, like the Dalai Lama says, the millions of fighting age men who ran away should return and help rebuild their county. They should return and attempt to help make it a country they can be proud of, the type of country they want to live in. Isn't that what we in the West have done over the centuries? (Apart from those who fled to and colonised the US etc )



Yes that terrible racist and bigot The Dalai Lama 

The pro-Islam, pro-Muslim Propagandists will have to somehow ignore what The Dalai Lama says, it won't look good if they start calling him names.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 31, 2016)

Odium said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


lol, what a devastating assessment, and so logical.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

Odium said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Why should anyone care what Traitors and Bobbleheads comment, the Bobbleheads all comment pretty much the same thing, this is what we refer to as Group Think, it's the Kool-Aid Brainwashing and the Traitors are lower than the lowest.

Neither have any logical argument, it's either very juvenile stuff or the resort to name calling, they can't present any argument for why ANY nation OR Western Continent should have all of these feral savages, bandits and Welfare Bottom Feeders, they can't present any argument because there ISN'T a positive argument for ANY nation OR Western Continent accepting sub-standard product by Western Civilisation standards.


----------



## Preacher (May 31, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Your approval is not needed the facts speak for themselves.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 31, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


^ criticizes group think.

uses "We" in almost all her hate filled rants.

utterly unaware.

even cats get it eventually  if you shove their nose into their turds.

lunazi just prattles on unaware, ladila.

the quintessential nazicunt.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

Tilly said:


> They should stay and fight for their countries. And, like the Dalai Lama says, the millions of fighting age men who ran away should return and help rebuild their county. They should return and attempt to help make it a country they can be proud of, the type of country they want to live in. Isn't that what we in the West have done over the centuries? (Apart from those who fled to and colonised the US etc )



The Leftist Pathological Altruistic Attitude to the dangers of millions of aggressive, military-aged Islamic men appearing amongst them.






The Leftist pro-Islam, pro-Muslim, anti-Western Civilisation crowd to Patriotic Western peoples:

RACIST RACIST RACIST RACIST.












This is NOT a photoshop.












Leftist Cucks say we're ready to be Culturally Enriched.






The "poor refugees" meanwhile.






This is from the Macedonian-Greek border "poor refugees"






Our message to all intelligent, rational, decent and Patriotic peoples is:


----------



## DarkFury (May 31, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


*You don't need to see a pile of sh#t in order to smell a pile of sh#t. And you TT are a pile of sh#t.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



None of these people have commented anything of sense in this thread, it's the same thing as usual, a mixture of bizarre non-comments and the boring name calling.


----------



## longknife (May 31, 2016)

One cannot be racist in opposing Islam as it is not a race, it's a cult. A cult composed of brainwashed, uneducated people who believe poverty is their due and wish it upon everyone else.

And how can one be considered a bigot against cult members who themselves are the apex of bigotry?

Before the Muslim invasion, the One Worlders were well on their way to tearing down national barriers in Europe. They should be gnashing their teeth with the rising nationalism which is causing fearful people to withdraw once again behind their national borders.

I foresee major uprising throughout Europe demanding the removal of the invaders.

Sadly, the true victims of this whole thing are the Christians who are being slaughtered and forced from ancestral homes. Where is the international concern for them?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 31, 2016)

longknife said:


> One cannot be racist in opposing Islam as it is not a race, it's a cult. A cult composed of brainwashed, uneducated people who believe poverty is their due and wish it upon everyone else.
> 
> And how can one be considered a bigot against cult members who themselves are the apex of bigotry?
> 
> ...



Yes where IS the international concern for the Christians being slaughtered? There's none, it's all about the "poor Muslims". It's an Agenda and we're NOT stupid.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 31, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...




Seriously, dude...you don't have the slightest clue as to what is going on. It's all good to have warm fuzzies for these third world country muslims as long as they are not taking over your neighborhood and expecting you to acquiesce to their religious needs and wants. If it happens in your hood? I doubt you will remain so "liberal" about it.


----------



## Tilly (May 31, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > They should stay and fight for their countries. And, like the Dalai Lama says, the millions of fighting age men who ran away should return and help rebuild their county. They should return and attempt to help make it a country they can be proud of, the type of country they want to live in. Isn't that what we in the West have done over the centuries? (Apart from those who fled to and colonised the US etc )
> ...


Give it time. 
He hasn't, for example, been critical enough of Buddhists who've engaged in fighting Muslims


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 31, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Read up = you don't know? 

I'm a leftist so I'm going to be open borders and pro-Muslim? As if everything is so simple, black and white, and one side is for this and the other side against it. Jeez.

Am I in Europe? Well, I'll let you make up that answer as you seem quite willing to make up everything else for that you think about me.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 31, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Why are we talking about the fence anyway? It's a fence on the border with Serbia, which doesn't happen to be a part of the EU, or the Schengen Zone and Croatia which doesn't happen to be a part of Schengen. Hungary has not imposed restrictions on its borders with other Schengen area countries.

And we were talking about internal stuff within the Schengen Zone.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 1, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


i know more than you.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 1, 2016)

longknife said:


> One cannot be racist in opposing Islam as it is not a race, it's a cult. A cult composed of brainwashed, uneducated people who believe poverty is their due and wish it upon everyone else.
> 
> And how can one be considered a bigot against cult members who themselves are the apex of bigotry?
> 
> ...



The UN defines racism as:

"the term "racial discrimination" shall mean any distinction, exclusion, restriction, or preference based on race, colour, descent, or national or ethnic origin that has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life."


----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2016)

montelatici said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > One cannot be racist in opposing Islam as it is not a race, it's a cult. A cult composed of brainwashed, uneducated people who believe poverty is their due and wish it upon everyone else.
> ...



Who really cares what the most racist/bigoted organization on the face of this earth defines anything as?


----------



## montelatici (Jun 2, 2016)

longknife said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



The world.


----------

